
Starry and the first step back to the Open Internet - cbasoftware
https://blog.starry.com/our-statement-on-net-neutrality/?mc_cid=c0ff573e0e&mc_eid=6bbf686c3a
======
cbasoftware
This is what's going to happen now that Ajit Pai and his band of dick heads
are trying to go back to the 90s. Their next step will be to try to kill off
these services. In the end, they (Ajit Pai, Verizon, Comcast, etc) will all
lose. It's just a matter of months or a year. And, when they lose their
customer's connection to the Internet their companies will become toast. I
look forward to it. Along with Pai being escorted out of the FCC office on the
day he's fired!

